# Das neue be quiet! Power Zone Gewinnspiel



## be quiet! Support (6. September 2013)

Das neue be quiet! Power Zone Gewinnspiel
Anlässlich der Markteinführung der brandneuen hochleistungsfähigen be quiet! Power Zone Netzteilserie, hat sich be quiet! ein ganz besonderes Gewinnspiel für Fans und Anhänger der Marke ausgedacht. Und natürlich gibt es auch eine ganze Menge attraktiver Preise zu gewinnen: Erstmalig wird bei einem be quiet! Gewinnspiel nämlich nicht nur die nahezu unhörbare Hardware der Marke verlost, sondern auch „Special Edition'-Gaming-Pakete von Blizzard, sowie zwei Reise- und Ticketgutscheine zur DreamHack Winter 2013 - dem weltweit größten Festival der digitalen Welt.

Um mitzuspielen, muss der Teilnehmer auf der be quiet! Facebook-Fanseite oder der be quiet! Website auf das lustige Online-Game zugreifen und mindestens 25.000 Punkte erzielen. Wer dies schafft, qualifiziert sich automatisch für die Verlosung der toller Preise. Mehr über die Preise: be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------

